# Грыжа и протрузия



## Xenia_Minsk (8 Сен 2016)

Уважаемые, врачи!
Прокомментируйте заключение и скажите к какому врачу обратиться, чтоб назначить правильное лечение.
Большая ли у меня грыжа, можно ли с ней рожать? Можно ли уменьшить ее размер?


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2016)

*Xenia_Minsk*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Xenia_Minsk (8 Сен 2016)

Снимки с мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2016)

Грыжа как у всех, не большая, удобно лежит.
Рожать можно и нужно.
Болит-то, что?


----------



## Xenia_Minsk (9 Сен 2016)

Спина ноет.. И отдает ноющая боль в ягодицы.. Иногда судорога сводит ногу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2016)

Найдите специалиста. Как правило это невролог, ортопед - занимающийся позвоночником, умеющий делать мануальную терапию, разбирающийся в лфк и физиотерапии, умеющий делать блокады, часто такого специалиста называют вертебрологом.


----------



## Xenia_Minsk (10 Сен 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Найдите специалиста. Как правило это невролог, ортопед - занимающийся позвоночником, умеющий делать мануальную терапию, разбирающийся в лфк и физиотерапии, умеющий делать блокады, часто такого специалиста называют вертебрологом.


Спасибо) буду искать.


----------

